# Anyone know what this old bike is?



## carlalotta (Oct 22, 2009)

Anyone know what this bike is? It looks like it had a motor at some point. Thanks!

Sorry the pic is a little blurry!


----------



## 35cycleplane (Oct 22, 2009)

*bike,or,...?*

not sure what it is,..but,...is it for sale? i'm interseted! thanx,kk
kodishk@yahoo.com


----------



## walter branche (Oct 22, 2009)

*old bike*

hi, i will be interested in this bike ,is 1,500 or 2,000 ,enough money for purchase?? thanks wbranche@cfl.rr.com  walter branche


----------



## pedal alley (Oct 22, 2009)

that is neat. it would be a great project.
if it ever gets into the works.. please
start a thread on the project.


----------



## kstarkusa (Oct 22, 2009)

possibly a indian heres a picture of one 

also this is not my bike


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 22, 2009)

*it's a rare motorcycle*

maybe a flying merkel? very rare and valuable.


----------



## dmk441 (Oct 22, 2009)

*Bike*

Hello, the photos are a bit fuzzy , but I can help you with the i.d., market value, completeness etc. feel free to call me at (920)627-2163, thanks.
Dave
WI


----------



## walter branche (Oct 23, 2009)

*pacer*

it is a motorcycle pacer from around 1909, i do not think it is an indian,, although the frames are similar, if you want to buy an engine ,let me know ,if you are selling the bike ,let me know. thanks walter branche  wbranche@cfl.rr.com


----------



## carlalotta (Oct 23, 2009)

I saw this bike up in Canada when visiting my aunt. It is still up in Canada and I was just curious what it was before I tried to work out any of the complications that would be involved getting to the Midwest.


----------



## mre straightbar (Oct 23, 2009)

*im gonna say its a thor*

seen a few like that but there one other ive seen in moto mags ill have to look


----------



## Mos6502 (Oct 24, 2009)

I'd be willing to bet that the tag on it probably offered some sort of clue...

Beyond that, it looks like it as chain driven (seat stay doesn't appear to have clearance for a belt)  - and the way the seat stays attach to the frame is pretty unique, and might be a giveaway to somebody who knows more about early motorcycles.


----------



## carlalotta (Oct 24, 2009)

The tag said "Early 1900s Motorcycle."  I don't know much about old motorcycles. I thought it had a neat frame and if it said what it was, then I probably would have bought it then and there.


----------



## dmk441 (Oct 25, 2009)

You have to love when something good comes up on a site, I would pay very good money for the project, and a large finders fee as well, just let me know, thanks.
Dave
(920)627-2163


----------



## sensor (Oct 27, 2009)

i have no words:eek:


----------



## iron ranch swapper (Oct 28, 2009)

*1910 or 1911 Flying Merkel or Merkel-Light*

Dave the Wave is right ! It's definitely NOT a pacing motorcycle .. just a stock production bike with an optional tandem attachment on the back. Obviously it needs an engine and fuel tank (and probably a few other parts) but a very worthwhile project to pursue. When it's complete, it's probably worth somewhere between $25,000 and $40,000 !! Don't let any of these "chiselers" 
try to weasel it out of you with their "generous" finder's fee offers. Good Luck !!


----------



## kz1000 (Oct 28, 2009)

WOW!!! what has this site turned into, 1 guy makes it known he would be interested and then he basically gets Cut-Throated, What happened to collectors getting along without getting jealous because somebody spoke up first


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 28, 2009)

*1911 merkel pics*

here's what a 1911 looks like.thank you


----------



## dmk441 (Oct 28, 2009)

That is a great picture Dave the Wave, and you are quite accurate, thanks for the insight brought to the group. I was hoping to get clearer pictures before adding my insight, to really break it down, but since I've had a merkel light project in the past I have a pretty good idea from what is visible.  so no it is not a pace bike, it is pre 1912, they changed the frame design then, but most likely 1911,possibly 1910. Judging from the photos, appears to be a chain drive, hard to validate that completely, if it is it lessens the value slightly from a belt drive, but not too terribly, it is missing the motor, tank, pedal crank arms and pedals I think, and the chains, but hard to make it all out here, also hard to tell what else is missing. We'll have to wait for more clear photos someday. I do enjoy everyone's enthusiasm, and I would hope there would be no low ball offers here, if you know what it's worth be honest, if you don't, be honest, either way it's the best policy. We learn a little more about ourselves in each situation we're in. Also, until better photos are seen one can't begin to throw offers left and right though, and remember they are worth a lot when done, however motors can run as much as the chassis, if not more, and the tank is also expensive, restorations add up as well. Plus depending on what motor you have also dictates the value. A multitude of factors when you start getting into higher end bikes, still fun to enjoy them and build them, and most importantly "Ride Them". Once clearer pictures are presented one can begin to assess a formidable value  and any potential offers, as much as I can offer help in this pursuit I will do so. Anyone else on this forum wish they grew up in the pioneer motorcycle days? man I wish I did.
Dave Koenig
AMCA#1388
(920)627-2163


----------



## walter branche (Oct 29, 2009)

*old bike*

my point is, i was not trying to cheat or get over on anyone ,. probably is better keeping offers private, wpb


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 31, 2009)

*I see the Light!*

This showed up at the Trex meet.


----------



## Rus Tea (Nov 5, 2009)

Very nice!  Now I regret that I didn't make the trip.  Haven't been to the Trex meet, can't get there until after 2pm. What time does it usually start to fold up?


----------

